
Move Over, Shareholders: Top CEOs Say Companies Have Obligations to Society - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/business-roundtable-steps-back-from-milton-friedman-theory-11566205200?mod=rsswn
======
rogerkirkness
Given valuations it seems like capital has less power than ever, so it's kind
of strange how the politics suggests that capital has more power than ever. It
is _very hard_ to find good investments as the capital side and simultaneously
people diefy the capital class. Similar to how everyone fears losing their
jobs to automation that doesn't seem to be having that much impact. This to me
is basically affirmation that 1. Good CEOs are really hard to hire and retain
and so 2. Power is shifting from capital (of which there is lots) to good CEOs
(of which there are few) and finally that 3. Big companies have largely run
out of ideas to grow so they would rather fight their battles on the PR front.

~~~
bediger4000
You might be leaving out that the CEOs in question have already got a huge
personal pile of money, and they finally realized they don't need any more,
and that if they keep it up there's riots and other bad things in store for
them.

